# Lega propone test rapidi aziendali per green pass e validità tamponi a 72 ore:"Rischio caos dal 15 ottobre"



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2021)

Anche il segretario Salvini si unisce all'appello dei vertici leghisti sia per aumentare la validità dei tamponi rapidi a 72 ore, come in Francia ad esempio, sia per effettuare i test nelle aziende autonomamente perchè non è credibile poter testare tutti i lavoratori privi di green pass ogni due giorni in farmacia o centri clinici.

"Allungare la durata minima del Green Pass da 48 a 72 ore è possibile, anzi doveroso e previsto dall’Europa.
Evitare caos, blocchi e licenziamenti il 15 ottobre è fondamentale"

C'è poco tempo per organizzarsi con Zaia e Fedriga che chiedono al governo di fare una norma ad hoc, altrimenti si va incontro a seri problemi sia per le aziende sia per i lavoratori.

Confindustria di Emilia-Romagna propone di slittare, perchè il 15 ottobre non si è pronti

Si stimano 3,5 milioni di lavoratori senza neanche una dose.
A questi vanno aggiunti quelli che hanno avuto la prima ma devono aspettare settimane prima della seconda e quindi dovranno fare il tampone anche loro.

Attualmente il record di tamponi giornalieri è stato 380.000
E' un tantino fantasioso pensare che si possa aggiungere uno zero da venerdì...

Alcune grandi aziende hanno già dichiarato che pagheranno tamponi a tutti i lavoratori interessati, non possono rischiare di interrompere le produzioni, ma anche nelle PMI sarà un serio problema e gli imprenditori sono interessati anche ai test salivari

In Germania funziona un sistema di autocertificazione interna per i test con personale che svolge un corso per diventare certificatore ufficiale e l'azienda scrive su carta intestata il risultato

Repubblica


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2021)

ora si rendono conto della gravità della situazione che hanno contribuito a creare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Ottobre 2021)

No no, niente proroghe, deve implodere tutto il 15 e sparire il green pass


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> No no, niente proroghe, deve implodere tutto il 15 e sparire il green pass


questo sarebbe lo scenario ideale, ma mi piacerebbe sentire alle riunioni del consiglio dei ministri cosa venga fuori in quel coacevo di menti.
sembrano quelli che fanno le sfide tipo correre al massimo verso un muro pensando di frenare all'ultimo.
solo che giocano con la vita degli altri, non la propria

non possono neanche pensare una cosa tipo 500.000 tamponi e il resto vaccinati, perchè serve un mese.
dai Johnson & Johnson a tutti, vedi camionetta di Zingaretti in giro sui lidi laziali in estate, e green pass immediato ?
non capisco cosa hanno in mente questi


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Anche il segretario Salvini si unisce all'appello dei vertici leghisti sia per aumentare la validità dei tamponi rapidi a 72 ore, come in Francia ad esempio, sia per effettuare i test nelle aziende autonomamente perchè non è credibile poter testare tutti i lavoratori privi di green pass ogni due giorni in farmacia o centri clinici.
> 
> "Allungare la durata minima del Green Pass da 48 a 72 ore è possibile, anzi doveroso e previsto dall’Europa.
> Evitare caos, blocchi e licenziamenti il 15 ottobre è fondamentale"
> ...


To guarda, ADESSO ne vogliono parlare... probabilmente vedo il marcio io a pensare che sia solo caccia ai consensi, sono certo che salvini e co. siano davvero preoccupati per le aziende e i lavoratori


----------



## David Drills (10 Ottobre 2021)

Salvini che prende ad esempio quello che fanno in Europa, è tutto bellissimo


----------



## Sam (10 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> No no, niente proroghe, deve implodere tutto il 15 e sparire il green pass


Io farei anche sparire il Governo e la maggioranza, ma immagino sia chiedere troppo, effettivamente…


----------



## honua (10 Ottobre 2021)

Da lunedi 18, non da venerdi 15 perchè molti non andranno a lavorare tra ferie malattia permessi ecc, mi aspetto il caos. Se non ci sarà il caos vorrà dire che queste norme sono un bluff allora tutto ok, altrimenti caos sia e si salvi chi può!


----------



## cris (10 Ottobre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> To guarda, ADESSO ne vogliono parlare... probabilmente vedo il marcio io a pensare che sia solo caccia ai consensi, sono certo che salvini e co. siano davvero preoccupati per le aziende e i lavoratori


Sono solo sciacalli,


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Ottobre 2021)

che delusione la lega, dei cialtroni proprio.


----------



## Andris (11 Ottobre 2021)

honua ha scritto:


> Da lunedi 18, non da venerdi 15 perchè molti non andranno a lavorare tra ferie malattia permessi ecc, mi aspetto il caos. Se non ci sarà il caos vorrà dire che queste norme sono un bluff allora tutto ok, altrimenti caos sia e si salvi chi può!


per il pubblico impiego le regole sono già uscite e si nota qualcosa per salvarsi in corner per chi vuole osare, cioè che non necessariamente tutti verranno controllati ogni giorno.
in settimana si vedrà per il settore privato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Ottobre 2021)

Intanto la fondazione gimbe ha fatto sapere che si va verso un obbligo vaccinale perchè,nonostante numeri e curve in calo,è inammissibile avere 4-5 milioni di non vaccinati in età lavorativa


----------



## pazzomania (11 Ottobre 2021)

Onestamente in regime di non obbligatorietà del vaccino, trovo quasi sbagliato far pagare certe cifre a chi si vuole legittimamente tamponare, oltre che alle cospicue perdite di tempo.

Al tempo stesso pero', non è nemmeno giusto che noi che abbiamo fatto da "cavie" anche per il beneficio di chi non vuole vaccinarsi, dobbiamo pagare con i soldi delle nostre tasse tutto questo mare di tamponi per i "no-vax"

Un bel problema.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Così come proibiscono le manifestazioni, proibiranno i tamponi, vedrete.


----------



## princeps (11 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Intanto la fondazione gimbe ha fatto sapere che si va verso un obbligo vaccinale perchè,nonostante numeri e curve in calo,è inammissibile avere 4-5 milioni di non vaccinati in età lavorativa


quindi se uno non si vaccina che gli succede?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Ottobre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> quindi se uno non si vaccina che gli succede?


Faranno di tutto per impedirglielo,almeno fino al 31 gennaio 2022,data di scadenza dell'emergenza sanitaria 8non più prorogabile,a meno che non si inventino qualche altra cagatina)

Come dice Gabri,finirà che per avere il green pass (e quindi entrare a lavoro) servirà solo ed esclusivamente il vaccino,abolendo del tutto i tamponi.

Poco male,ci sta tanto lavoro da fare in nero senza greenpass 
Oppure si richiede direttamente il RdC dato che impediranno l'accesso al lavoro a milioni di lavoratori


----------



## Devil man (11 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Intanto la fondazione gimbe ha fatto sapere che si va verso un obbligo vaccinale perchè,nonostante numeri e curve in calo,è inammissibile avere 4-5 milioni di non vaccinati in età lavorativa


vendo casa e me ne vado, semplice, lo stesso Cartabellotta che ha postato che "l'immunità di gregge è una CHIMERA..." che facesse pace col cervello..


----------



## princeps (11 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Faranno di tutto per impedirglielo,almeno fino al 31 gennaio 2022,data di scadenza dell'emergenza sanitaria 8non più prorogabile,a meno che non si inventino qualche altra cagatina)
> 
> Come dice Gabri,finirà che per avere il green pass (e quindi entrare a lavoro) servirà solo ed esclusivamente il vaccino,abolendo del tutto i tamponi.
> 
> ...


in sostanza se lavori legalmente devi essere vaccinato se invece il tuo guadagno deriva da attività illecite o semplicemente non è regolarizzato può eludere la vaccinazione...
comunque se la scadenza fosse davvero al 31 gennaio 2022basta scappare per qualche mese, ma ho paura venga prorogata


----------



## Stex (11 Ottobre 2021)

ce stato un mese per mettersi in regola. 
chi non ha green passa sta a casa.
semplice


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> vendo casa e me ne vado, semplice


Penso che non sarai il solo.
Io ho già chiuso la p.iva , sono in attesa di sapere come si muoverà questo governo di farabutti dopo il 15 ottobre e poi per i primi del 2022 valuterò il trasferimento in altri stati NON dittatoriali come l'Italia e dove le p.iva non siano viste come delinquenti.


----------



## princeps (11 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Penso che non sarai il solo.
> Io ho già chiuso la p.iva , sono in attesa di sapere come si muoverà questo governo di farabutti dopo il 15 ottobre e poi per i primi del 2022 valuterò il trasferimento in altri stati NON dittatoriali come l'Italia e dove le p.iva non siano viste come delinquenti.


Ma se levano i tamponi per avere il green pass come fai ad uscire dall'Italia senza?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Ottobre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> Ma se levano i tamponi per avere il green pass come fai ad uscire dall'Italia senza?


prenderò un barcone e farò il percorso inverso degli immigrati  

Scherzi a parte,se davvero opteranno per questa ennesima porcata,inseriranno sicuramente qualche ultimatum,del tipo: "tra 1 mese non sarà più possibile ricevere il green pass tramite tamponi molecolari e antigenici".
Ovviamente non lo toglieranno dall'oggi al domani.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Anche il segretario Salvini si unisce all'appello dei vertici leghisti sia per aumentare la validità dei tamponi rapidi a 72 ore, come in Francia ad esempio, sia per effettuare i test nelle aziende autonomamente perchè non è credibile poter testare tutti i lavoratori privi di green pass ogni due giorni in farmacia o centri clinici.
> 
> "Allungare la durata minima del Green Pass da 48 a 72 ore è possibile, anzi doveroso e previsto dall’Europa.
> Evitare caos, blocchi e licenziamenti il 15 ottobre è fondamentale"
> ...


Ma certo, aggraviamo ulteriormente il carico sulle aziende del controllo di sta roba...qua si parla come se le aziende in italia fossero tutte mega fabbriche di 200 persone..l'80% sono PMI con 20 dipendenti che già solo per controllare il green pass impazziranno tra moduli, procedure, apparecchiature....e tutto per colpa di 4 scrocconi che non si vogliono vaccinare...

Ma veramente sta roba dei tamponi è una barzelletta..che poi il problema non è DOVE fare i tamponi ma processarli, li puoi fare anche in azienda ma chi da l'esito?
Il corso per il personale fa ridere..immagino la falagnameria del Sig. Rossi che ha 25 dipendenti, 2 impiegati e questi devono diventare analisti di laboratorio a controllare il tampone di 2 operari non vaccinati...

Mamma mia...


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma certo, aggraviamo ulteriormente il carico sulle aziende del controllo di sta roba...qua si parla come se le aziende in italia fossero tutte mega fabbriche di 200 persone..l'80% sono PMI con 20 dipendenti che già solo per controllare il green pass impazziranno tra moduli, procedure, apparecchiature....*e tutto per colpa di 4 scrocconi che non si vogliono vaccinare*...
> 
> Ma veramente sta roba dei tamponi è una barzelletta..che poi il problema non è DOVE fare i tamponi ma processarli, li puoi fare anche in azienda ma chi da l'esito?
> Il corso per il personale fa ridere..immagino la falagnameria del Sig. Rossi che ha 25 dipendenti, 2 impiegati e questi devono diventare analisti di laboratorio a controllare il tampone di 2 operari non vaccinati...
> ...


Hai abbondantemente rotto la fava con ste tue frecciatine da ragazzino delle medie, hai fatto il cavolo che ti pareva? Bravo ora stai al tuo posto e sopratutto stai muto


----------



## Sam (11 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma certo, aggraviamo ulteriormente il carico sulle aziende del controllo di sta roba...qua si parla come se le aziende in italia fossero tutte mega fabbriche di 200 persone..l'80% sono PMI con 20 dipendenti che già solo per controllare il green pass impazziranno tra moduli, procedure, apparecchiature....*e tutto per colpa di 4 scrocconi che non si vogliono vaccinare...*
> 
> Ma veramente sta roba dei tamponi è una barzelletta..che poi il problema non è DOVE fare i tamponi ma processarli, li puoi fare anche in azienda ma chi da l'esito?
> Il corso per il personale fa ridere..immagino la falagnameria del Sig. Rossi che ha 25 dipendenti, 2 impiegati e questi devono diventare analisti di laboratorio a controllare il tampone di 2 operari non vaccinati...
> ...


Innanzi tutto, modera il linguaggio.
Quelli che tu chiami scrocconi sono persone con i tuoi stessi diritti e doveri dinanzi alla legge. E tanto per la cronaca, la loro posizione non rientra nell'illegalità. Quindi ribadisco: vacci piano con gli insulti.

Secondo, parli di carico sulle imprese... se ciò si dovesse davvero rivelare un problema (e in effetti lo è), allora semplicemente sarebbe bastato non mettere il Green Pass per andare a lavorare, come in tutti gli altri paesi europei.
Dare la colpa a chi non si vaccina è il classico caso del saggio che indica la luna mentre lo stolto guarda il dito.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Innanzi tutto, modera il linguaggio.
> Quelli che tu chiami scrocconi sono persone con i tuoi stessi diritti e doveri dinanzi alla legge. E tanto per la cronaca, la loro posizione non rientra nell'illegalità. Quindi ribadisco: vacci piano con gli insulti.
> 
> Secondo, parli di carico sulle imprese... se ciò si dovesse davvero rivelare un problema (e in effetti lo è), allora semplicemente sarebbe bastato non mettere il Green Pass per andare a lavorare, come in tutti gli altri paesi europei.
> Dare la colpa a chi non si vaccina è il classico caso del saggio che indica la luna mentre lo stolto guarda il dito.


Inutile ragionare coi fascistelli


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Ottobre 2021)

comunque vorrei dire una cosa al di là del si vax no vax. Un test rapido in Germania costa 70 centesimi in farmacia e sono gratuiti con invio in 10 minuti via email in ogni angolo del Paese. Da noi costano 35 euro. Sono della stessa casa cinese. Lo trovo assolutamente VERGOGNOSO. Lo dico perchè sono appena tornato da Berlino, 10 tamponi 7 euro in farmacia


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Hai abbondantemente rotto la fava con ste tue frecciatine da ragazzino delle medie, hai fatto il cavolo che ti pareva? Bravo ora stai al tuo posto e sopratutto stai muto


Potrei punzecchiare molto di più fidati, mi limito perché sono le direttive del Forum e in quanto ospite del forum rispetto quello che chiedono..
Comunque sono davvero dispiaciuto da vedere come la mia fazione politica alla fine ha cavalcato un'onda di malcontento ed è finita per aggravare la situazione, portando milioni di persone a non vaccinarsi a rischio della loro vita per fini elettorali...fare politica su temi sanitari è roba abominevole..
Me ne ricorderò alle prossime elezioni quando sti finti patrioti mi verranno a chiedere il voto


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Inutile ragionare coi fascistelli


Mi pare che i fascistelli fossero dalla vostra parte, ma forse ho visto male sabato...
Premesso che per me uno può essere fascista ed essere comunque una persona onesta e perbene, quindi in se non lo prendo come insulto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque vorrei dire una cosa al di là del si vax no vax. Un test rapido in Germania costa 70 centesimi in farmacia e sono gratuiti con invio in 10 minuti via email in ogni angolo del Paese. Da noi costano 35 euro. Sono della stessa casa cinese. Lo trovo assolutamente VERGOGNOSO. Lo dico perchè sono appena tornato da Berlino, 10 tamponi 7 euro in farmacia



Brunetta (sfortunatamente ministro) qualche settimana fa lo disse chiaro e tondo senza alcuna vergogna : i tamponi devono arrecare (ai non vaccinati) un danno economico e psicologico.

Non mi stupirei affatto se dopo il 15 ottobre,per costringere ancora di più gli indecisi,minacciassero di rimuovere i prezzi calmierati per i tamponi


----------



## princeps (11 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Brunetta (sfortunatamente ministro) qualche settimana fa lo disse chiaro e tondo senza alcuna vergogna : i tamponi devono arrecare (ai non vaccinati) un danno economico e psicologico.
> 
> Non mi stupirei affatto se dopo il 15 ottobre,per costringere ancora di più gli indecisi,minacciassero di rimuovere i prezzi calmierati per i tamponi


io ho paura vengano levati direttamente i tamponi per ottenere il green pass


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi pare che i fascistelli fossero dalla vostra parte, ma forse ho visto male sabato...
> Premesso che per me uno può essere fascista ed essere comunque una persona onesta e perbene, quindi in se non lo prendo come insulto


L'importante é che faccia quel che piace a te no?


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Potrei punzecchiare molto di più fidati, mi limito perché sono le direttive del Forum e in quanto ospite del forum rispetto quello che chiedono..
> Comunque sono davvero dispiaciuto da vedere come la mia fazione politica alla fine ha cavalcato un'onda di malcontento ed è finita per aggravare la situazione, portando milioni di persone a non vaccinarsi a rischio della loro vita per fini elettorali...fare politica su temi sanitari è roba abominevole..
> Me ne ricorderò alle prossime elezioni quando sti finti patrioti mi verranno a chiedere il voto


Abbassa la cresta coso che se pensi di intimorire qualcuno hai sbagliato tutto.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Ottobre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> io ho paura vengano levati direttamente i tamponi per ottenere il green pass


Non possono. Il tampone (a pagamento) è la forzatura costituzionale a cui si appoggiano per rendere legale la tessera verde.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Potrei punzecchiare molto di più fidati, mi limito perché sono le direttive del Forum e in quanto ospite del forum rispetto quello che chiedono..
> *Comunque sono davvero dispiaciuto da vedere come la mia fazione politica alla fine ha cavalcato un'onda di malcontento ed è finita per aggravare la situazione, portando milioni di persone a non vaccinarsi a rischio della loro vita per fini elettorali...fare politica su temi sanitari è roba abominevole..*
> Me ne ricorderò alle prossime elezioni quando sti finti patrioti mi verranno a chiedere il voto



Ma davvero riuscite a farvi abbindolare in questo modo ?
Nessuna fazione politica ha intimato i propri elettori a NON vaccinarsi,nessuna ! (se non FN,che proibiva ai suoi adepti a non scaricare neanche il gp  )

E dal momento che il vaccino NON è stato reso obbligatorio,hanno fatto più che bene a lasciare che ognuno decidesse con la propria testa.


----------



## Kaw (11 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Brunetta (sfortunatamente ministro) qualche settimana fa lo disse chiaro e tondo senza alcuna vergogna : i tamponi devono arrecare (ai non vaccinati) un danno economico e psicologico.


Godeva quasi sessualmente, davvero penoso.
Quello dei tamponi rimane un problema a prescindere, sta diventando difficile prenotare un tampone, se non altro perchè per fare il tampone devi prendere permesso a lavoro, il che già fa capire l'assurdità.
Non è pensabile fasi tamponi ogni 48 ore da qui al 31 dicembre, o di più se allungheranno la validità del decreto.
Credo ci sarà un boom di certificati di malattia, tanto chi non si è vaccinato fino ad ora difficilmente lo farà adesso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Abbassa la cresta coso che se pensi di intimorire qualcuno hai sbagliato tutto.


Ma ti rendi conto di che tono utilizzate ormai? Sembrate in guerra civile...intimorire chi? ma che mi frega....io non sto in guerra con nessuno, e non mi faccio certo avvelenare il sangue da battaglie politiche che certi farabutti conducono sulla nostra pelle...

Non ho altro da aggiungere, mi spiace che vi state facendo fregare in questo modo da gente senza scrupoli che sta speculando sulla rabbia delle persone...spero sti soggetti pagheranno ma temo che non sarà così


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> L'importante é che faccia *quel che piace a te no*?


No, quello che dicono le regole...


----------



## Andris (11 Ottobre 2021)

*Andrea Costa, sottosegretario alla Salute:*

"*Sarà possibile rivedere ed eventualmente ridurre l'attuale applicazione del green pass con l'inizio del nuovo anno se i dati dell'epidemia di Covid-19 continueranno a mostrare un trend di miglioramento, ma una valutazione più precisa sarà fatta a dicembre in concomitanza con la scadenza dello stato di emergenza che auspichiamo possa avere termine

Potrebbe significare mantenere l'attuale carta verde per alcune circostanze e non per altre.*
Mentre ora siamo di fronte ad una applicazione totale del green pass, si potrebbe passare ad una sua applicazione parziale. 
Dunque, se l'andamento dell'epidemia di Covid-19 continuerà ad essere positivo, è ragionevole pensare che con l'anno nuovo ci potrà essere una revisione delle misure e anche del green pass, che potrà dunque essere ridotto nella sua applicazione"


Ansa


----------



## Andris (11 Ottobre 2021)

questo è un altro che vive in un mondo tutto suo.
sotto Natale vorrebbe analizzare i dati per decidere sul green pass dal 1 gennaio. 
poveri noi con che soggetti ci troviamo...


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non possono. Il tampone (a pagamento) è la forzatura costituzionale a cui si appoggiano per rendere legale la tessera verde.


Sul "non possono" ho seri dubbi, perderebbero i consensi dei dittatorini che li acclamano.


----------



## Marilson (12 Ottobre 2021)

Qui in UK il governo da mesi ormai distribuisce tamponi antigenici gratuiti, sono in confezioni da sette e si ritirano in farmacia oppure possono anche essere spediti a casa. In ufficio a lavoro, quando vado, ce n'e' sempre una valanga a disposizione da portare a casa. Ogni volta che vado in ufficio, anche da vaccinato, la mattina faccio un tampone prima di colazione e poi si prende la metro. Senza capricci, senza schiamazzi, senza proteste contro le liberta' (?) tolte. Visto il costo irrisorio dei tamponi, almeno per le aziende dovrebbero essere distribuiti gratuitamente in Italia. Ovviamente per andare al ristorante o a teatro e' sacrosanto invece che la gente se li paghi di tasca loro. Questo e' il mio pensiero.


----------



## raducioiu (12 Ottobre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Qui in UK il governo da mesi ormai distribuisce tamponi antigenici gratuiti, sono in confezioni da sette e si ritirano in farmacia oppure possono anche essere spediti a casa. In ufficio a lavoro, quando vado, ce n'e' sempre una valanga a disposizione da portare a casa. Ogni volta che vado in ufficio, anche da vaccinato, la mattina faccio un tampone prima di colazione e poi si prende la metro. Senza capricci, senza schiamazzi, senza proteste contro le liberta' (?) tolte. Visto il costo irrisorio dei tamponi, almeno per le aziende dovrebbero essere distribuiti gratuitamente in Italia. Ovviamente per andare al ristorante o a teatro e' sacrosanto invece che la gente se li paghi di tasca loro. Questo e' il mio pensiero.


Posso sapere che tipo di tampone dovete fare?
Secondo me avessero almeno accettato i salivari rapidi, anche a pagamento, già si poteva ragionare.
Il problema è che in Italia è stato detto palesemente da un ministro che i tamponi devono essere uno strumento di tortura e vengono boicottati tamponi non invasivi. Eppure esistono i salivari e quelli nasali non invasivi, ma di fatto qui devi farti quelli naso-oro faringei.


----------



## Marilson (12 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Posso sapere che tipo di tampone dovete fare?
> Secondo me avessero almeno accettato i salivari rapidi, anche a pagamento, già si poteva ragionare.
> Il problema è che in Italia è stato detto palesemente da un ministro che i tamponi devono essere uno strumento di tortura e vengono boicottati tamponi non invasivi. Eppure esistono i salivari e quelli nasali non invasivi, ma di fatto qui devi farti quelli naso-oro faringei.



tampone antigenico oro-faringeo, i salivari credo non siano proprio distribuiti qui nemmeno a pagamento.

Comunque, se al momento in cui i tamponi saranno distribuiti gratuitamente ci mettiamo (vi mettete) a contestare anche che sono "troppo invasivi" allora e' inutile anche parlarne


----------



## raducioiu (12 Ottobre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> tampone antigenico oro-faringeo, i salivari credo non siano proprio distribuiti qui nemmeno a pagamento.
> 
> Comunque, se al momento in cui i tamponi saranno distribuiti gratuitamente ci mettiamo (vi mettete) a contestare anche che sono "troppo invasivi" allora e' inutile anche parlarne



Facendo un discorso prettamente pratico, al di là del fatto di essere contrari al greenpass, a me disturba in particolare l'invasività.
Se esiste un'alternativa non invasiva non capisco qual è il problema di adottarla in sostituzione di quella invasiga, specialmente se a pagamento. Preferisco pagare (il giusto) un salivare veloce o un nasale limitato alle narici che avere un naso-faringeo gratis infilato fino alla parete posteriore del nasofaringe che non ho ben capito come sia credibile venga fatto con autotest.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Ottobre 2021)

Il governo si sta cagando sotto per i portuali, si parla di circolare che consente tamponi gratuiti per loro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il governo si sta cagando sotto per i portuali, si parla di circolare che consente tamponi gratuiti per loro



Facile previsione... dopo una settimana di caos con questi green pass faranno marcia indietro su tutto.
Solito governo delle banane, che fa le cose senza ragionarle.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dopo una settimana di caos faranno marcia indietro su tutto.
> Solito paese delle banane, che fa le cose senza ragionarle.


Più che altro è la risposta a chi diceva che se manifesti e non ottieni niente te ne devi tornare a casa.

Abbiamo visto... Primi accenni di protesta seri e taaaac.

Tra camionisti e portuali si blocca tutta la nazione. E se consenti tamponi gratuiti a una categoria poi pure gli altri devono averli, se no è discriminazione, non si possono dare tamponi gratis solo a loro. Quindi devono togliere il green pass, solo che non possono farlo perché perderebbero la faccia.

Voglio vedere cosa si inventano per evitare la figuraccia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il governo si sta cagando sotto per i portuali, si parla di circolare che consente tamponi gratuiti per loro


L'avevo detto che se i portuali e camionisti scendevano in piazza assieme a tutti gli altri cittadini,alla fine qualcosa sarebbe cambiato.
io ho sentito anche varie interviste di questi portuali,non sono persone che puoi convincere con le false promesse e non sono persone che puoi ricattare per obbligarli a fare il vaccino.

E tra l'altro non sono neanche lavoratori che puoi sostituire in giornata con altri 100 disperati pronti a tutto.

Stessa cosa per i camionisti,se dovessero bloccarsi anche loro,si verificherà (+o-) la stessa osa successa in UK : scaffali dei supermercati vuoti.

Vediamo se questo greencazz era solamente un ricatto per convincere gli indecisi a farsi inoculare il vaccino (fino al 15 ottobre) oppure un ricatto per convincere tutti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'avevo detto che se i portuali e camionisti scendevano in piazza assieme a tutti gli altri cittadini,alla fine qualcosa sarebbe cambiato.
> io ho sentito anche varie interviste di questi portuali,non sono persone che puoi convincere con le false promesse e non sono persone che puoi ricattare per obbligarli a fare il vaccino.
> 
> E tra l'altro non sono neanche lavoratori che puoi sostituire in giornata con altri 100 disperati pronti a tutto.
> ...


Più che altro quando capitano ste cose penso sempre a come siano indispensabili questi lavoratori che vengono sempre snobbati da tutti. C'è una grande massa di gente snobbosa e piena di se pure tra le persone di ceto basso che pensa di essere indispensabile perché fa 4 cazzatine sui social, quando abbiamo visto benissimo chi era veramente indispensabile durante il lockdown.

Pure una cassiera del supermercato che è andata a lavorare durante il lockdown vale mille Ferragni per dire

L'UK è stato l'esempio perfetto di questa mentalità. Un paese che dipende da 4 camionisti immigrati sfruttati. Se certe categorie di lavoratori facessero rete tra di loro sarebbero cavoli amari per tutti. Voglio vedere come andrebbe avanti un paese con gente come la Ferragni e company.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Ottobre 2021)

Ultima news : dal momento che lo sciopero dei portuali creerebbe un bel disagio in tutta Italia,il governo sta tentando di correre ai ripari e trovare un accordo (con la categoria dei portuali) e sta già facendo girare una circolare ,firmata dal capo di gabinetto,in cui chiede alle impresi portuali di valutare tamponi gratuiti per i lavoratori.

Ma il comitato dei lavoratori è inamovibile e tiene la barra dritta . Dichiarano che se il governo non ritirerà l'obbligo del green pass nei luoghi di lavoro (dalle loro parole mi fanno capire che vogliono l'abolizione per tutti,non solo per i portuali),loro bloccheranno il porto di Trieste.

Nonostante la minaccia delle dimissioni da parte di D'agostino (presidente dell'autorità di sistema portuale del Mare Adriatico Orientale),i portuali hanno già fatto sapere che non indietreggeranno .


----------



## Andris (12 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il governo si sta cagando sotto per i portuali, si parla di circolare che consente tamponi gratuiti per loro


tranne il solito piddino, in questo caso Romano, che la definisce "inopportuna" perchè deve fare il pasdaran del vaccino e sappiamo da anni che interessi ha questo partito già dai tempi renziani.
tipo Letta nipote che ieri paventata un rigurgito dell'obbligo, vista l'aria cattiva sul green pass


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Ottobre 2021)

Stasera Landini da Floris ha dato il meglio di sè, aveva la bava alla bocca persino quando gli dava ragione qualcuno!


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ultima news : dal momento che lo sciopero dei portuali creerebbe un bel disagio in tutta Italia,il governo sta tentando di correre ai ripari e trovare un accordo (con la categoria dei portuali) e sta già facendo girare una circolare ,firmata dal capo di gabinetto,in cui chiede alle impresi portuali di valutare tamponi gratuiti per i lavoratori.
> 
> Ma il comitato dei lavoratori è inamovibile e tiene la barra dritta . Dichiarano che se il governo non ritirerà l'obbligo del green pass nei luoghi di lavoro (dalle loro parole mi fanno capire che vogliono l'abolizione per tutti,non solo per i portuali),loro bloccheranno il porto di Trieste.
> 
> Nonostante la minaccia delle dimissioni da parte di D'agostino (presidente dell'autorità di sistema portuale del Mare Adriatico Orientale),i portuali hanno già fatto sapere che non indietreggeranno .


Anche a Genova stessa situazione, se lo mantengono davvero entro 10 giorni sarà dura anche fare la spesa...


----------



## gabri65 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Vediamo se ho capito.

Visto che è perfettamente "costituzionale" imporre il grinpaz, i portuali quindi sarebbero, diciamo così, liberi dalla "costituzione".

Se il governo retrocede su questo, abbiamo una "costituzione" su misura, allora. Rendiamoci conto di dove siamo arrivati a causa di questi criminali che stanno facendo implodere il paese nella speranza di farlo diventare una nuova Corea del Nord.


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vediamo se ho capito.
> 
> Visto che è perfettamente "costituzionale" imporre il grinpaz, i portuali quindi sarebbero, diciamo così, liberi dalla "costituzione".
> 
> Se il governo retrocede su questo, abbiamo una "costituzione" su misura, allora. Rendiamoci conto di dove siamo arrivati a causa di questi criminali che stanno facendo implodere il paese nella speranza di farlo diventare una nuova Corea del Nord.


Se questi bloccano davvero i porti son caspi amari.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Se questi bloccano davvero i porti son caspi amari.



Mah, io lo spero. E non perché voglio male a qualcuno, dato che si verranno a creare difficoltà per tutti, ma per mettere a nudo la totale inconsistenza di questa banda di farabutti al governo.

Ma temo che ci sarà il solito tifo da stadio contro il nuovo partito fascioportuale.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (13 Ottobre 2021)

Musica per le mie orecchie.


----------

